# Fire Pits!



## JakeTong (Sep 11, 2022)

Who's got them? I need to build one and looking for ideas. I have brush to burn so it needs to be large but not overly expensive <$1,000. It's going to be located on a sloped portion of the back yard - probably 5% grade. Would be nice to have some room for seating - definitely needs a grass free surface around the perimeter so I don't trim/edge the pit.
All ideas are welcome!


----------



## keithmack (Sep 12, 2022)

We have a Titan 40” copper fire pit that does a decent job of heating the area. I researched a lot of fire pits here before deciding on this one and wasn't disappointed. Large and attractive. Lots of room for a pretty good sized fire. Higher up off the ground than many other fire pits. Very pleased with the functionality and attractiveness of this fire pit.


----------

